# QR setup for 8 speed Alfine



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

a picture is worth 1000 words so here is two


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Neat solution.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd say it's neat, but I don't understand what you've done. Can you manage 50 - 100 words?

Tim


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

this bike is a whyte preston , with these opening dropouts,, i have been running this as a single speed for a long time,, but changed riding partners so needed to go a bit faster hence the 8 speed alfine

so decided I could make a qr system for an alfine,

in picture two you can see the aluminium part which is threaded and screws onto the axle this is then clamped by the lower part of the dropout, 

initialy this worked fine just commuting but then as soon as any load was applied up a real hill the aluminium parts just spun in the dropout,,, so i needed some way to control the torque

so i made two steel parts with a hole with two flats to match the axle which now rest against two bolts through the dropout

so now to get the wheel out , release the gear cable undo both drpouts slip chain off . and the wheel is free not as fast as a std wheel qr but much quicker than having to release the std nuts and having to rember to carry a spanner with you


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank you. That *is* a neat bit of work.

Tim


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

ade ward said:


> ....having to rember to carry a spanner with you


But you are able to remember to bring a tube?


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

pursuiter said:


> But you are able to remember to bring a tube?


 not much use without something to inflate the tyre ,,

maybe i should have spent my time designing a combined tyre lever/spanner/pump

quick phone the patent agent


----------



## webtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

Just make the frame's entire rear triangle detach before the seat-tube, and then you can change tubes no problemo.


----------

